# Webcomic: Angelic Intervention



## PrinceTommy (Jul 28, 2018)

So I've been working on this webcomic series for a while with my pal Breezepelt.

Angelic Intervention tells the story of two feline twins, Tommy and Nova, who find that their lifelong dutch angel dragon friend Jay is in trouble; The other dutch angel dragons he had resided with are being imprisoned by a demonic angel dragon's void of dark magic.

Telephone and her archangels had predicted he'd make a return one day, and shroud the Earth and all who live there in the same void: A world of darkness and destruction.

--

So if you love the dutch angel dragon community, lighthearted humor,  friendship, anything dark, or any of the above, I'm sure you'd enjoy this comic.

By far, we're 11 pages in; The 12th will be up soon enough to signify the end of Chapter 1. Chapter 2 will be up in September. :3
Artwork Gallery for KittyWay -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Let me know what you think!
**Btw, this comic is COMPLETELY SFW.


----------

